# Sage Barista touch



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I always warm the portafilter and group head prior to pulling the shot by sticking the portafilter in and run the water for say 10 seconds or so, I've noticed over the last few time of doing it, after the pre infusion 5 ish seconds when the pump starts a full pressure, the water stops flowing out the filter for a second or 2 then starts as it should. is this normal for the machine or do I need to make a call to sage? I've had it for about a month now.

I will say I've not noticed it when pulling a coffee shot! it always seems to flow fine. just when the filter is empty.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> I always warm the portafilter and group head prior to pulling the shot by sticking the portafilter in and run the water for say 10 seconds or so, I've noticed over the last few time of doing it, after the pre infusion 5 ish seconds when the pump starts a full pressure, the water stops flowing out the filter for a second or 2 then starts as it should. is this normal for the machine or do I need to make a call to sage? I've had it for about a month now.
> 
> I will say I've not noticed it when pulling a coffee shot! it always seems to flow fine. just when the filter is empty.


 Mine does that.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Mine does that.


 Must be normal then.


----------

